# rebuild 350hp+



## melvwilsracing (Aug 5, 2011)

I Own a 1986 300zx non turbo. i took it to a shop and they screwed it up. i took it back and my girl called up there and messed in telling them we were taking it to another shop. i took it home and fiixed it my self. i drove it to work, about a mile away from my house. suprisingly i drov it easy that day when i usually dog it  . anyways, after my shift i walked out side and cranked my car up(grammatically correct?), i walked back inside for aprox. ten minutes walked back outside, my car still idling nicely. i took off down the road. aprox. 1/4 m. away from the shop loud ass knock. got home and cried my self to sleep.lol. the next morning i checked my oil. gone not a drop in there. i had changed it about 250 miles before taking it to the shop i refilled it and look all over the motor oil flter was tight could not find a leak checked it periodically and i hasnt went down but maybe a quarter quart in about 1500 miles. the day after it started knocking i looked everywhere i park and no oil spots. so here is the question im completly rebuilding the motor my dad runs a machine shop so i can bore it out and make sleeves basically any metal part i can fabricate. i want to get at least 350 hp.350whp would be awesome but i would like to stay naturally asparated. but if anyone couldgive me some suggestions (or full schematics) that would be awesome... thanks gguys


----------



## melvwilsracing (Aug 5, 2011)

28 views and no replies please help guys i love my baby i want her to be super stroong


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

A stock motor will handle 350hp easily with no "built" parts. Getting 350hp out of an NA vg30 is not going to happen for you. You don't have $15,000 to spend. You'll be lucky if you can get much over 200 whp without forced induction.


----------



## melvwilsracing (Aug 5, 2011)

my friend is in the army but he got 347 whp for around 4 grand


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 1986 300ZX NA engines were rated at 165 HP. For you to get 350 HP and stay NA, it's going to cost you a ton of money. The worst outcome is that the car will no longer be streetable. To get high HP numbers, the engine cylinders will have to be bored as much as possible with special sleeves installed, custom 13:1 CR pistons, track-grind high lift/long duration cams, very high flow fuel injectors, custom CNC Ported cylinder heads, etc. You'll most likely have to run very high octane racing gas.

Go turbo like every smart person does. You'll be GLAD!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

melvwilsracing said:


> my friend is in the army but he got 347 whp for around 4 grand


Then you should be asking him what he did. I don't believe it unless it was forced induction or nitrous.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Or a bigger engine.


----------



## Piper403 (Feb 18, 2012)

Whats wrong with having a turbo charger? push when you want it, eco when you need it


----------

